# Amazon Prime



## Danny (Oct 17, 2012)

Launched today. Has anyone looked into this as far as content goes and compared to netflix. Would be interested to know. Sounds good. $79.00 per year Currenly a netflix member so was wandering if they have as much content.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I've subscribed to Amazon Prime for about 6 months in anticipation of The Grand Tour (New Top Gear) I'm not home so I haven't tried Prime Video but I just logged on and see the typical movies, tv plus the Amazon Originals. This will save me renting the odd movie on iTunes

Shopping on amazon.ca now saves me going to Walmart, Cdn Tire, Rona etc and reduces the amount of stuff I buy at the grocery store (more selection and value on amazon now) It's a convenient 1 stop shop with extensive verified reviews that lets you quickly find better products

You get free 2 day shipping with Prime, which is a nice bonus but I wouldn't keep paying for Prime just for that. Compared to most online shopping I do find Prime to be a lot better shipping service (they always leave it at the door, or come back the same night)


----------



## NorthernRaven (Aug 4, 2010)

Like Netflix, it is likely that the collection of TV and movies on Prime Canada will be smaller (and a bit different) than what is available to Americans, due to various rights issues (and perhaps a smaller purchasing budget). Their Amazon Originals should mostly be available, since some of the big ones either weren't sold to Canadian broadcasters ("The Man in the High Castle", which also wasn't released on DVD) or don't have a Canadian partner ("Transparent" was apparently on the now-defunct "showmi" service).

Unfortunately, they haven't yet made an AppleTV app.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Yea I was going to mention the lack of tvOS app as well.. but since they did just release an Amazon Prime app for tvOS sans Prime video there is now a shimmer of hope they may update or release an app for video streaming as well.. you can always airplay from iOS or Mac

The Grand Tour is aparenlty available to stream in 4K from amazon which is supposedly the higher than you'd get from Netflix etc. I'm not sure my 5 year old LCD even does 4K and I suppose I could experiment with 4K from youtube or vimeo, but I'm more interested in the audio quality

I'd be happy to continue to pay for Prime just to stream The Grand Tour in HD with 5.1 audio. If they stubbornly continue to block tvOS I may just continue to do what I did to watch it before it was "available in Canada".. even if they continue to send my ISP nastygrams


----------



## Mike-RetireEarly (Feb 28, 2016)

It might be a long wait for the Apple TV App, Apple and Amazon can't agree on terms.

http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/31/11826362/amazon-acceptable-business-terms-apple-tv-chromecast


----------



## Nerd Investor (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow, did this just launch yesterday? Crazy coincidence, was just messing around with this last night. Basically, I was ordering a Christmas gift a few days ago from Amazon.ca and saw that I'd get free 2 shipping with a free 30-day trial of Prime. Made sense to me, as free 2 day shipping can really come in handy between now and the Christmas (and I in fact have already ordered a couple of other things). Then we heard something on the news about Amazon streaming, Prime etc. We already had an Amazon app built into our smart TV so we decided to check it out. Lots of great content, they had seasons of stuff sorted by channel, AMC, FX, HBO, USA, Comedy Central, all the major networks etc. Then some of the content have prices per episode or season and often times, individual episodes will be free if you have Prime.

Haven't actually watched anything yet but we added a bunch of stuff to our watch list and will give it a go soon. If we like the service, I may keep it when the trial expires.


----------



## cashinstinct (Apr 4, 2009)

It's Prime Video that launched in Canada recently.

Amazon Prime has been available in Canada for some time.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I've been an Amazon Prime customer for about two years. I am not a big spender, but it's great to have big items (like a golf cart) delivered to my home within two days, with no added shipping. For me it was cost effective. I tried out Amazon Prime Video yesterday. You need to download a free app, and away you go. I have now watched the first two episodes of The Man in the High Castle. It's good, too.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Mike-RetireEarly said:


> It might be a long wait for the Apple TV App, Apple and Amazon can't agree on terms.
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/31/11826362/amazon-acceptable-business-terms-apple-tv-chromecast


Poor choice by amazon really. I think they will eventually give in

Apple TV is a far superior and popular device and OS. Besides, the device is only a 1 time sale whereas Prime is $79/year. Judging by the prices on amazon $79 membership is huge for them. With an extra click or tap I can still stream prime to Apple TV via PC, Mac, iOS..

I would have bought an amazon kindle back in the day if not for this bs. Now I just read any format on iPhone


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Not sure why anyone would need AppleTV... We use HTPC which can handle Netflix, Amazon, BBC, store all my favourite TVSeries... Anything you can imagine.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

mordko said:


> Not sure why anyone would need AppleTV... We use HTPC which can handle Netflix, Amazon, BBC, store all my favourite TVSeries... Anything you can imagine.


I have a HDMI cable from my PC.. it can do much of the same thing but not the same way

I've gotten so used to the ease and elegance of Apple TV that connecting the PC is quite archaic by comparison. If there is no specific tvOS app you can still stream anything from any browser to VLC tvOS app.. or airplay

It's like saying "Why does anyone need a smartphone when a laptop does the same.."


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

^ I used AppleTV in the past. My HTPC uses MediaBrowser set up and in terms of interface is better than Apples because it's configured for my needs. Nor is it a PC but a specialized PC which does not make noise, starts up instantaneously and is designed to show video in high quality. 

It's basically like comparing Fiat and Mercedes. AppleTV can hook you up to a limited set of sources. HTPC does everything AppleTV can but better as its personalized. It also does a lot more. The only advantage AppleTV unit has is its size, but HTPC is still designed to look good under a TV.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

mordko said:


> It's basically like comparing Fiat and Mercedes.


For cars I would say AppleTV is more like a Tesla. It's very slick and smooth from the factory and it's the future. Although it is somewhat limited today it is less and less everyday (more and more tvOS apps, or Tesla charging stations, are coming everyday)

HTPC is more like a custom muscle car. You build and maintain it yourself just the way you want but the user interface is not as refined or advanced. It takes some more mechanical/technological time and effort to setup, customize and maintain

Unless you've used the latest tvOS you won't get the smartphone analogy. It integrates seamlessly with other devices and apps. It actually is a smart tv as opposed to what is marketed as smart tv today (tv that simply has access to online sources)


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes, HTPC takes the effort up front. I spent it about 5 years ago. Agreed. Also costs more to build the initial package, but you probably will recoup your expenditure within a year. User interface can be way better and the feel of the whole experience way more impressive with HTPC, but obviously it depends on you.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I got the Amazon Prime Video iPhone app and signed in just to verify that it streams and has airplay. Really if you have an iPhone you might as well airplay because it's a better remote anyways and you can browse without interrupting playback.

At a glance, the movie selection is really bad. The reviews on the app are really poor too (no chromecast, poor selection, slow speed and poor quality etc) I'll give it a try for a year, really just for Jeremy Clarkson and amazon original content


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

So how do Amazon Prime members like their subscription since 2016?

I don't purchase every day, every week, maybe every several months. I don't need next day delivery. I add to my wishlist until it totals over $35 for free shipping at 7-days.

I had my free trial and was not impressed with the tv or movie selection. So I made sure I cancelled.

But Amazon is pretty aggressive. Everytime I make a purchase I am corralled into another free trial. It used to be that I can opt out but now it seems I don't have a choice. So the last time I made a purchase, I got another free trial. Then after my purchase confirmation, I cancelled my membership but it looks like I still have until April for enjoy the benefits.

(Yes, I know I resurrected an old thread. But if I started a new one, someone would have posted the link to the old one anyways.)


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Prime comes in handy around Christmastime, so I usually sign up in November and cancel at the end of December. First month is free, so I only pay one month. That's enough time to check out some of the TV shows, etc.

Otherwise I follow the same strategy as you... wait until I have $35 of purchases and get the free shipping. I've found that the Prime shipping is not much faster than the regular "super saver shipping" around here.

Yes, they are aggressive at pushing the membership, and they try all sorts of tactics to stop you from cancelling. I had to cancel twice last time, even though I did everything correctly. Got charged for an extra month, but got refunded once I was able to cancel successfully.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Tostig said:


> So how do Amazon Prime members like their subscription since 2016?
> 
> I don't purchase every day, every week, maybe every several months. I don't need next day delivery. I add to my wishlist until it totals over $35 for free shipping at 7-days.
> 
> I had my free trial and was not impressed with the tv or movie selection. So I made sure I cancelled.


We use Amazon a lot, definitely worth it just for the shipping. I don't think it's faster, but I like not worrying about it too much. I find having stuff delivered is very useful, saves a lot of time.

Amazon Prime TV is pretty decent.
Reacher was awesome, their Jack ryan series is decent.
Im watching the Expanse now, and it was well done if you like Sci-Fi.
Upload and The boys were also good.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Appreciate not needing to consider shipping costs but just don't buy enough stuff off Amazon to make it worth it for us. 
Watched a couple of things on Prime Video that comes with the prime subscription but their library doesn't excite me. Most notable thing I watched was the Coming 2 America exclusive which was nostalgic but generally a pretty bad movie.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

I believe Prime Also offers unlimited photo cloud storage……Google photos now has limits.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> I believe Prime Also offers unlimited photo cloud storage……Google photos now has limits.


I bought a USB drive, and pay for Backblaze, cheap enough to store a few TB.

If I had less than 1TB, I'd just use Onedrive


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

I too use Amazon occasionally and don't find Prime that much appealing. I used all their free trials when offered, sometimes even 0.99$ trial to save on shipping but always cancelled my trial afterwards. 

I found that only select items qualify for their next day or two day delivery. I also experienced some orders not delivered within that time frame under Prime. And most items I've ordered without Prime all got delivered within 5 days, for free none-the-less. Some even delivery within 2 days.

Wasn't impressed by their movie content - at least not enough to cancel Netflix. And I don't really listen to music.

I guess Prime would make the most sense if you make use of all their benefits and place orders on a regular basis.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

I wonder if Prime subscribers get their doorbells rung when deliveries are made.

I know DHL, UPS and Purolator tries to make contact with an occupant when they make their deliveries. Do Amazon delivery people get specific instructions NOT to knock on doors, ring doorbells or leave small packages in the mailbox? How many additional micro seconds would that take?


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

My daughter in Ft. Mac has Amazon Prime. She does a fair amount of shopping on line and she has moved from cable to internet for television.


Any time I need to order some lower value item from Amazon or something I want yesterday I get her to order it for us. Avoids the delivery fee and speeds up delivery.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Tostig said:


> I wonder if Prime subscribers get their doorbells rung when deliveries are made.


Almost never. It really defies logic, but the majority of deliveries these days just toss stuff on your doorstep and walk away. In our case they will have a go at stuffing small items in the mail-slot or stuffing packages behind the storm door so you at least hear them scrabbling at the door. But large packages I often notice the next day or later sitting out there. I try to make a point of checking a couple of times a day when I am expecting something.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Check at the Amazon website which company is doing the delivery. You can sometimes check the box to get a text message when they are coming or delivered.

A lot of the Amazon delivery contractors have left due to losing money. I see more individuals driving their own vehicles these days.

The cost of delivery to the door was always an overlooked problem for the "home delivery" companies and they are all struggling to find drivers.

I wouldn't be surprised that in the future they will have small depots located in cities where people go to pick up their deliveries.

What is old is new again........sears stores, layaway, drive in movies.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

IIRC, for at least the last few Amazon deliveries I had, I got a notification from the Amazon app on my phone. I can't always hear our door bell or a door knock so I find a notification on the phone is pretty handy.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

sags said:


> I wouldn't be surprised that in the future they will have small depots located in cities where people go to pick up their deliveries.
> 
> What is old is new again........sears stores, layaway, drive in movies.


Highway in the sky, drone delivery to your door. Humans like to innovate, I don't think we will be going back to pick up depots.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I hardly ever order anything from Amazon. I find I just don't need it. And I certainly don't pay for Prime... not worth it.

The prices aren't what they once were. So if you're thinking of getting something on Amazon, make sure you look around and see what Canadian retailers have. I have routinely found things to be competitively priced at Canadian Tire, London Drugs, Superstore, etc.

The big problem with Amazon is that many of the sellers are third parties. The stuff "sold by and shipped by Amazon" is great, but a lot of the rest of it are shoddy little operations. Highly unreliable, and you have no idea where they're located.

I've been repeatedly disappointed with the quality of the products, plus the delivery is awful as well. And I live in a huge city. The Amazon deliveries to my apartment stink! I'm lucky if they bring it to my door. Sometimes they leave packages in random places. I found one of my packages on a couch in the building lobby. Another one of my deliveries got lost, and I had to contact Amazon to refund it.

In comparison, if I buy the item from London Drugs or Canadian Tire (which are my go-to's) there's better assurance of quality, and I can easily return the item if it's defective.

I was shopping for some external phone batteries (power banks) and thought they must be cheaper at Amazon. Nope. Turned out they were cheaper at Canadian Tire.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Synergy said:


> Highway in the sky, drone delivery to your door. Humans like to innovate, I don't think we will be going back to pick up depots.


It seems like Amazon is struggling with drone delivery. They have to work around restricted airspace like near airports. They can only really deliver to single homes with a yard versus condos/apartment buildings. And the really hard part is automating the delivery, ie not having someone manually fly the drone, so drone delivery can be done in scale. Personally, I think we're years away from drone delivery. 



james4beach said:


> The big problem with Amazon is that many of the sellers are third parties. The stuff "sold by and shipped by Amazon" is great, but a lot of the rest of it are shoddy little operations. Highly unreliable, and you have no idea where they're located.


+1



james4beach said:


> I was shopping for some external phone batteries (power banks) and thought they must be cheaper at Amazon. Nope. Turned out they were cheaper at Canadian Tire.


Yeah, there seems to be a perception out there that Amazon is always the cheapest. Definitely not the case. Need to comparison shop.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> I hardly ever order anything from Amazon. I find I just don't need it. And I certainly don't pay for Prime... not worth it.


I order most things from Amazon, it's way more convenient.

Prime, is worth it, Prime streaming is excellent.
Reacher, Jack Ryan, Expanse, Upload. All excellent.



> The prices aren't what they once were. So if you're thinking of getting something on Amazon, make sure you look around and see what Canadian retailers have. I have routinely found things to be competitively priced at Canadian Tire, London Drugs, Superstore, etc.


Competitively priced, but not once you consider the time you waste going to buy it.
Most of my Canadian Tire shopping is actually through Sportchek for shoes, and they're pretty good.



> I've been repeatedly disappointed with the quality of the products, plus the delivery is awful as well. And I live in a huge city. The Amazon deliveries to my apartment stink! I'm lucky if they bring it to my door. Sometimes they leave packages in random places. I found one of my packages on a couch in the building lobby. Another one of my deliveries got lost, and I had to contact Amazon to refund it.


Yeah, apartment deliveries suck, but if they don't deliver the package, just complain.
Here the deliveries are pretty decent for common items, more exotic ones might take a while



> In comparison, if I buy the item from London Drugs or Canadian Tire (which are my go-to's) there's better assurance of quality, and I can easily return the item if it's defective.


Amazon returns aren't that hard, and often they just tell you to keep the item.

Really the only place worth bothering for in person shopping is Costco, and they have even better return policies.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

gardner said:


> Almost never. It really defies logic, but the majority of deliveries these days just toss stuff on your doorstep and walk away. In our case they will have a go at stuffing small items in the mail-slot or stuffing packages behind the storm door so you at least hear them scrabbling at the door. But large packages I often notice the next day or later sitting out there. I try to make a point of checking a couple of times a day when I am expecting something.


In the US amazon delivery texts you a picture of the parcel at your door. You can be notified when they are a few stops away etc

USPS also sends a text if you want. UPS too. USPS will even send a picture of the letters coming to you if you want

Not sure why Canada is behind on this stuff. I remember in Canada all the crazy brokerage fees and 3 stops or else they send it to some random place



MrMatt said:


> I order most things from Amazon, it's way more convenient.
> 
> Prime, is worth it, Prime streaming is excellent.
> Reacher, Jack Ryan, Expanse, Upload. All excellent.
> ...


You forgot about Clarkson's Farm

Amazon returns in the US don't even require you to repackage. I just drop it to UPS, they scan a QR code and I get the credit immediately. An actual refund would take a few days

amazon US even lets you try on shoes or clothes. I bought a pair of hard to find hiking boots on amazon and had to exchange them (like you wouldn't even find these at sportchek, maybe REI or MEC if it still exists in Canada)

I agree for Costco. Walmart online is getting really good in the US especially for random little stuff. Not sure if they have started that in Canada. It's like next day delivery here now


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

m3s said:


> Not sure why Canada is behind on this stuff. I remember in Canada all the crazy brokerage fees and 3 stops or else they send it to some random place


Because Amazon is okay with using major population centers as their test markets, which they then roll out more broadly.
I think they'd likely try some stuff in Toronto or Vancouver, but our governments and regulators have become quite unfriendly to big business lately.


----------



## undersc0re (Oct 7, 2017)

james4beach said:


> I hardly ever order anything from Amazon. I find I just don't need it. And I certainly don't pay for Prime... not worth it.
> 
> The prices aren't what they once were. So if you're thinking of getting something on Amazon, make sure you look around and see what Canadian retailers have. I have routinely found things to be competitively priced at Canadian Tire, London Drugs, Superstore, etc.
> 
> ...


Totally agree! Now they are raising memebrship fees as well. I have had luck with some rare auto parts that quoted me high prices and long wait times where amazon delivered it in a few days. Lots of junk to weed through on there now though.
As of April 8, 2022, the price of the annual Prime membership has increased from $79 to $99, plus applicable taxes. The new price will apply to your renewal on May 25, 2022.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

james4beach said:


> I hardly ever order anything from Amazon. I find I just don't need it. And I certainly don't pay for Prime... not worth it.
> 
> The prices aren't what they once were. So if you're thinking of getting something on Amazon, make sure you look around and see what Canadian retailers have. I have routinely found things to be competitively priced at Canadian Tire, London Drugs, Superstore, etc.
> 
> ...


Great point about Canadian Tire. I have found some things to be incredibly cheap there lately. Things like garbage bags etc. If you get the triangle rewards app as well, every week, you will see certain things where you get 25x Canadian Tire money.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Fisherman30 said:


> Great point about Canadian Tire.


If you like CT check out Princess Auto. While not having the large selection CT has they are generally cheaper for what they do carry and usually the exact same product. PA also has an excellent return policy.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

cainvest said:


> If you like CT check out Princess Auto. While not having the large selection CT has they are generally cheaper for what they do carry and usually the exact same product. PA also has an excellent return policy.


Yes, I buy a lot of tools and household items from there as well.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Fisherman30 said:


> Great point about Canadian Tire. I have found some things to be incredibly cheap there lately. Things like garbage bags etc. If you get the triangle rewards app as well, every week, you will see certain things where you get 25x Canadian Tire money.


I recently was looking for some cell phone lithium-ion battery banks. I did check Amazon, and the pricing was about normal.

Then I took a look at Canadian Tire's web site and saw they had clearance items at my store, the battery banks were about 1/3 of normal price. I got up out of my chair, went right over to CT and bought a whole bunch of them and have already given some to others as gifts.

Good thing I didn't just blindly buy from Amazon!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Good thing I didn't just blindly buy from Amazon!


amazon and CT both have sales cycles. With amazon you can get a web app that shows the price history and you can set alerts. I believe the CT app does something similar

Also lithium batteries are not all created equal. Cheap no-name lithium batteries are well known to catch on fire. You are not allowed to check lithium batteries on flights for a good reason

Of all things you should never blindly buy a cheap lithium battery - especially for a gift to someone who may not know (don't puncture or leave them in sun..)


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

m3s said:


> In the US amazon delivery texts you a picture of the parcel at your door. You can be notified when they are a few stops away etc


They do that in Canada as well. Not sure why you would say that's a US only thing. Or maybe because they send it via e-mail you don't count that?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

bgc_fan said:


> They do that in Canada as well. Not sure why you would say that's a US only thing. Or maybe because they send it via e-mail you don't count that?


When I had the app I got the photos. They ring the doorbell about 50% of the time.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

MrMatt said:


> When I had the app I got the photos. They ring the doorbell about 50% of the time.


Similar experience, though I find they ring the doorbell pretty often.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

bgc_fan said:


> They do that in Canada as well. Not sure why you would say that's a US only thing. Or maybe because they send it via e-mail you don't count that?


I haven't lived in Canada since 2018. It probably varies in Canada as well (it's a big country) but it seems like Canada is usually several years behind the US on these changes

For example Gardner posted that he doesn't notice large packages until a day later and that he/she has to check a couple times a day. My experience in Canada was like the old college humour video where the UPS driver watches for you to leave for 5 mins and then rushes to the door to leave the last attempt / missed you 3 times note.

Now I get constant updates of where my packages are, including an instant update when it is dropped off with a picture. Maybe it is by email I think from amazon I get it from the amazon app

Also USPS sends me pictures of incoming letters. Does Canada Post do that yet? Maybe in a few years! Now that they are done killing off that "ePOst"



gardner said:


> Almost never. It really defies logic, but the majority of deliveries these days just toss stuff on your doorstep and walk away. In our case they will have a go at stuffing small items in the mail-slot or stuffing packages behind the storm door so you at least hear them scrabbling at the door. But large packages I often notice the next day or later sitting out there. I try to make a point of checking a couple of times a day when I am expecting something.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

m3s said:


> instant update when it is dropped off with a picture. Maybe it is by email


Up to a year ago I generally got an email with a picture upon delivery. Often receiving the email and knowing only then that the package was there -- no knock/doorbell. In the past several months there's been nothing.

Amazon delivery is done by a bit of a ragtag team here. Sometimes it is just a guy in a car. Sometimes a small regional service like a CANPAR or something, sometimes a major or Canada Post. I expect it depends on many details of the actual origin, nature of the item, availability of couriers etc, etc. It could be a coincidence that I haven't gotten an email proof of delivery in a long time, but it feels like a solid trend. The fact that only Canada Post, and not even always them, rings the bell, is not new at all.

A friend of mine ordered something for Christmas and it never showed up. A couple of weeks ago, after the snow had melted, he found it off at the side of his house where it had been buried under a snowbank for months. It would easily have fit behind his storm-door, and he was stuck at home like everyone else -- but no doorbell, no notice of delivery, just left where it could blow away in the wind.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

gardner said:


> A friend of mine ordered something for Christmas and it never showed up. A couple of weeks ago, after the snow had melted, he found it off at the side of his house where it had been buried under a snowbank for months. It would easily have fit behind his storm-door, and he was stuck at home like everyone else -- but no doorbell, no notice of delivery, just left where it could blow away in the wind.


I was about to ask for a refund once and then checked the picture and realized it was at a side door I never use. Must have been a random driver who just walked over from next door instead of the usual door.

To be honest I don't think they ring or knock because most people aren't home and who wants to be annoyed by a delivery driver anyways. I much prefer a text or app notification to get it when I want. Nobody I want to see randomly knocks without at least letting me know they're coming

If somebody knocks I'd have to get up and go check if somebody got in a car crash or is being attacked by a bear or it's just some charity fund raiser or the neighbour's kids or the church of spaghetti monster witnesses again


----------



## Eager Beaver (11 mo ago)

We installed our own home security system. It came with 8 cameras. I’m able to point 1 camera at my front door, a couple at my driveway. I get notifications on my cell phone.

Couple of days ago I get notice of a vehicle in my driveway. The about 15 seconds later a notification that there is a person at my front door. I’m at work. I turn on the live view on my phone. I watch the delivery driver place a package at my front door. I could see the packing tape, labeled “Rock Auto”. It was car parts I’d been expecting. The delivery person walked back to their truck. I monitored their movement. They sat in their parcel van for about 10 seconds. Then they drove away.

Before they drove 500M from my home I received an email from Rock Auto. “Your package has been delivered”.

The systems in place all seem to work pretty well!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Love RockAuto

Those cameras would be very handy. Ideally they should lower insurance rates as well

Same for dash cams


----------



## Eager Beaver (11 mo ago)

Recommend! I got the System at Costco. Its an NVR CAT5 cable system. Power wire and true digital signal all in 1 ethernet cable. High quality video and images at 4K. 2 way mic and speaker at each camera. LED lights. Signal alarm option. No fees. All on a home based digital drive. Gives me peace of mind while we are at work all day.

Installed ourselves. Very nice. Very affordable.
Pretty frugal. 

Couple sample images seen. Day and night.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have never shopped on Amazon before, can you purchase using a gift card only without giving any credit card info.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

newfoundlander61 said:


> I have never shopped on Amazon before, can you purchase using a gift card only without giving any credit card info.


Yes. I only really got started with Amazon when I received a few hundred as a gift card from work as a bonus of some kind. I was able to set up an account and load the gift cards without using a credit card. Later I put a credit card.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Perhaps dating myself a bit but am really enjoying the Kids in the Hall reboot. Hopefully, it gets a big enough following to warrant another season.🍁


----------



## cowolter (Jun 12, 2018)

I keep Amazon Prime for Prime Video. I purchased MGM within Prime for 3 months, and now am using PBS Masterpiece within Prime watching that content, they make it really easy to subscribe and cancel content within the platform. The annual cost ( which I like so much more than monthly) gives me access to content like

The Expanse
The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel
Wheel of Time
Good Omen's
The Luminaries
With MGM I binged all of the Stargates
And with PBS I'm going through British crime shows like
Prime Suspect Tennison,
Pie in the Sky

I don't think I've ordered anything Physically from Amazon in 2yrs.


----------



## undersc0re (Oct 7, 2017)

I put a rubbermaid storage container upside down on my front deck by the front door with a sign on it saying put pkgs under here pls. To protect from wind and rain…I had about 4 or 5 deliveries that had all ignored it…they basically dropped the pkg and did a quick quiet double knock on the door…I think they are in a hurry and just have a standardized way of doing it…I rarely get a photo and notification anymore. I am in a small city in Western Canada.
The prime membership is a little pricier now but I will be cancelling netflix, not amazon.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

londoncalling said:


> Perhaps dating myself a bit but am really enjoying the Kids in the Hall reboot.


Very neat. I used to watch the original show on TV, and I heard they had a reboot coming. But I haven't seen this new version yet.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

There was also a documentary released recently that I have yet to see. 






Watch The Kids in the Hall: Comedy Punks | Prime Video


Through never-before-seen archival footage and interviews with celebrities, industry insiders and the “Kids” themselves— this two-part documentary delves into this cult-famous comedy troupe’s origins in the mid-1980s and provides inside access to their 40-year journey across five seasons of...



www.amazon.com


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

I was disappointed when they dropped the Top Gear episodes.


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

I order quite often from Amazon, I find it very convenient. I live in a high rise and they need to be buzzed in to enter. They rarely use the buzzer, rarely call for entry (they all manage to get into the building) and they do knock lightly on my door when leaving the package. Only once did they leave the package downstairs by the mailboxes and that was on a weekend. I've never signed up for Prime even with the free trial.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

I just noticed today that Top Gear is back on Prime. Weird….


----------

